# Topping plants



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ever since I've been ferting the tanks my water sprites have been going berserk. The one in my 20gal tank had been happy at around 1/2 height and in the last week has grown all the way to the top. Any suggestion with trimming these down? Just cut at the top and replant? I've gotta do the same thing for the cabomba.

Here's the pic. Yes, I know I've got some cleaning to do 










Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

With wysteria and combomba just trim about halfway down the stem and just replant the tops. It is fairly straightforward with stem plants.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

